# Art/Object Issues > Space Preparation >  Constructing a curved wall

## blakenoah

Any tricks, tips or insight on building a curved wall?

----------


## jwilliams

I've had success using a bendable metal track and steel studs. Here's one company in the US that manufactures the track: http://www.clarkdietrich.com/product.../contour-track.  Depending on the radius, you'll likely want to use 1/4" drywall, which is fairly flexible. You can wet the finished side slightly to help it flex. If you need support for hanging, you can back it with Kerf-core or other bending plywood before drywalling.

----------

